# Bamboo Allergy??



## chely7425

Is it possible to have a bamboo allergy?? We have a bunch of bamboo diapers and they tend to give my kids red butts... it doesn't seem to happen with any cotton or fleece lined diapers, so could that be it? Do I need to just get rid of them??


----------



## HeatherB

It could be. Bamboo is not pure bamboo. It's highly processed, and it's possible some part of that is causing a reaction with your kids.

Were they bought new? If they were used, it's also possible there's a residue from a previous detergent that they're sensitive to.

I'm sure some of the other mamas with great links on bamboo will post, as well.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

I had the same problem with bamboo.


----------



## chely7425

Some were bought new, some used... all of them give them red butts. Makes me sad because they are some of my favorite diapers!!! Guess it is time to resell them and get some other stuff then...


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Some people don't/can't use wool due to a sensitivity
Some people can't use synthetics due to a sensitivity
Some people can't use hemp due to a sensitivity
Surely there should be no reason that at least a few can't use bamboo due to a sensitivity.


----------



## kickinitbabystyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree* 
Some people don't/can't use wool due to a sensitivity
Some people can't use synthetics due to a sensitivity
Some people can't use hemp due to a sensitivity
Surely there should be no reason that at least a few can't use bamboo due to a sensitivity.


----------



## surfsupkateland

Hi, don't know mych about diapering but I can tell you this: the other day I bought a bunch of 6 ' golden bamboos to plant, and in the process of moving them from my truck to my patio (involving much contact with the leaves) I almost instantly developed a major burning, itching red rash on both arms.

Have never had this problem with any other plants purchased, so I doubt it's pesticide-related, I think it's possible some people might be allergic to bamboo / bamboo fibers. Would advise switching to different diapers. Good luck!


----------



## Galatea

Bamboo in diapers has some poly in it, so that may be the issue.


----------



## kokonutmama

Quote:

Bamboo in diapers has some poly in it, so that may be the issue.
It's possible that your diapers have some poly, but certainly not all bamboo dipes have poly. You might call the manufacturer because while most do state 2% poly or whatever, it's not legally necessary to declare anything less than 5% on the label. Some manufacturers I know of use 0% poly fabrics, though, so certainly don't assume there has to be some.

I have no idea why your kids would react to bamboo. Maybe they're allergic to bamboo cellulose, or something else in those dipes is irritating them. It's a very interesting question. I wish I could answer it!


----------



## chely7425

I have BSRBs and Goodmamas... I am so sad that the bamboo hurts my kids little bums


----------



## Noelle C.

No matter what it is in this world, someone's going to be allergic. It's even possible to be allergic t yourself. Sadly those babies don't live long. My ex's sister's husband's sister's son (I knew the family well enough to remember this connection) had an allergy to himself. He lived about nine months.

And I've got an allergy to aspirin, of all things.

Yes, a bamboo allergy is possible.


----------

